# Canon product release



## sunnyVan (Jun 14, 2016)

One thing I don't understand about Canon new product release is why there's such a long duration between an announcement and actual stock availability in store. If a product is available in June, why not just announce in June? Wouldn't you think from a business perspective that when an announcement is made, there's press coverage and there's a lot of enthusiasm going on, and thus sales would be strong right around announcement? 

I was tempted to buy the efm 28mm. But I figured there's nothing to gain from pre-ordering. Now my enthusiasm died. I am going to wait for review and wait for price drop.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2016)

Generally, Canon products are available in a reasonable time after being announced. In the past, there were some long delays due to earthquake, floods, etc.

The delay often is a result of being unable to build enough units to meet target demand. Canon and other manufacturers like to announce new products at major photography shows, but if manufacturing has not made enough units, the shipping will be delayed.

I expect that 5D MK IV's are now being assembled, but, if the factory runs into problems or delays, then come September, there will not be enough made to start shipping. That's a unpredictable event, but the announcement will come off as scheduled unless there is a disaster that prevents building the new products.

As I recall, the 80D started shipping about a month after the announcement. Considering that they must be loaded in containers, placed on ships, and then moved to warehouses, that's likely a minimum.

Canon is paranoid about leaks of their new products, so they do not ship them ahead of a announcement, unless, of course, its a new calculator


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi SunnyVan. 
My guess is Canon is a very understanding of the GAS predicament and allows a cooling off period so that you can evaluate your decision and when you do buy it will be an educated purchase and you will likely feel better about the purchase leaving you happy with their product. Satisfied customer rather than dissatisfied customer, something money can't buy. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D : : : : yeah right! 
What they said. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Graham. You're absolutely right! My GAS is leaking now. Not bloating anymore for this efm. But GAS is building up for 5dmk4. Oh no...




Valvebounce said:


> Hi SunnyVan.
> My guess is Canon is a very understanding of the GAS predicament and allows a cooling off period so that you can evaluate your decision and when you do buy it will be an educated purchase and you will likely feel better about the purchase leaving you happy with their product. Satisfied customer rather than dissatisfied customer, something money can't buy. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D : : : : yeah right!
> What they said.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 15, 2016)

I certainly understand there's a lot of logistics involved before a product shows up on the shelf. I just kind of wish that the wait is much shorter, say a week or two instead of months. 

I think during product development it makes perfect sense to keep everything secretive. But as soon as it's being produced in factories, I think a small leak of information actually helps build up expectation and sales. 

In this new information age where all news goes around instantly, is it still necessary to make announcements at trade shows? I kind of doubt that. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Generally, Canon products are available in a reasonable time after being announced. In the past, there were some long delays due to earthquake, floods, etc.
> 
> The delay often is a result of being unable to build enough units to meet target demand. Canon and other manufacturers like to announce new products at major photography shows, but if manufacturing has not made enough units, the shipping will be delayed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 15, 2016)

With my early enthusiasm weaning, I'm going to wait. I thought about giving up 100L and getting the efm 28 in its place. The efm macro can never fully replace the 100L but it's very portable and is likely to be decent enough IQ wise. But then I have such a hard time parting with the 100L. And then I don't really want a duplicate macro lens. To me, it's either 100L or efm macro. If the efm 28 had been available last month shortly after announcement I'd probably have bought it on impulse. Now that my head is sane I decided to wait and see.



thetechhimself said:


> No disagreement with your rationale.
> 
> I'm still excited over it, and have preordered it. A small, light, cheap and IS with built in LED macro is a big deal. That IS and built-in light make macro a joy for handheld use.
> 
> ...


----------



## j-nord (Jun 22, 2016)

It makes perfect sense for Canon to announce the product prior to shipping, although it can be frustrating for a consumer who, at the time of announcement says "shut up and take my money". 

Even if Canon has 100% of production complete at the time of announcement, it will take around 50-60 days (rough estimate, many factors in there) via standard ocean freight to go from the East Asia warehouse to a distribution facility in on the East Coast USA. There are many parties involved in transit who would be aware of the new product if the announcement was held off until hitting US distribution facilities, word would get out, this would steal the thunder of any official announcement from Canon.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 23, 2016)

Marketing is emotional manipulation.
Anticipation is an emotion.
Seems to have an effect on you.

There is no reason to start the Christmas hype the day after Thanksgiving, but every store in America does it. It has some benefits - there is no way I could watch Rudolf, Charlie Brown, and the Grinch, do the office party, bake the Christmas ham, hopefully go sledding, then the old friends parties, midnight mass, decorate the tree, open presents, and take down the tree all in one day.

Traditions and habits don't have to make sense or be efficient.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2016)

When is the new Hasselblad Camera that was just announced going to be available? 

" Hasselblad plans to offer demos of the system in July, with delivery to customers in August."

Two to three months is typical.


----------



## j-nord (Jun 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When is the new Hasselblad Camera that was just announced going to be available?
> 
> " Hasselblad plans to offer demos of the system in July, with delivery to customers in August."
> 
> Two to three months is typical.



In the case of Hasselblad, you are dealing with fewer units at a much higher price (compared to typical DSLR releases), they can probably justify air freight which can save 2-3 weeks in the supply chain.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 25, 2016)

Another idea: Maybe products are announced a little bit sooner to show Brand X users "a product interesting for you will come, just wait for it and do not change to Brand Y" while Brand Y has an interesting product of same type announced or ready for market.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 25, 2016)

Retail sales strategies.

Announce, so those who might be considering a competitor stop their pursuit.
Build demand through the "hands on review" by selected industry experts

Satiate the maximum demand w/ the opening higher price than 12/24 months later will rebates are needed to move product. Happiest if initial supply is just a wee bit short of orders - keeps prices high. Really unhappy if initial supply is significantly above demand (Original M).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 25, 2016)

Generally, its not smart to announce a new product before its ready. Look at Nikon, delaying delivery of their new cameras for a second time, this time due to component shortages caused by the earthquake.

When you announce early, it virtually stops sales of the current product, so you must drop prices drastically to sell it. Sometimes, there is a reason that makes sense, such as a totally new product that is announced early to dampen sales of a competitors product.

If there are no disasters, production glitches, or the like, Canon deliveries usually start ~two months after the announcement.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 26, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon is paranoid about leaks of their new products, so they do not ship them ahead of an announcement, unless, of course, its a new calculator



I think you have it there. I think sometimes they don't even make them in quantity before announcement. They're probably just trying to stop up information leaks, and have got carried away IMO.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope you receive it soon. And please post some pictures and your review. Have fun. 




thetechhimself said:


> Sunny,
> 
> Speaking of the devil, the 28mm macro, immediate backorder; I placed my order REALLY early, it should've shipped.
> 
> ...


----------

